# update on my LG



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Monday is the last day of my externship and knowone there has made any smart comments about gas or me smelling funny.

I have had LG but its infrequently and doesn't smell.

However,the other day,I ate some gluten free-cake and I could smell trash.For two days on and off I smelled like trash. Must have TAMU,

Anyway,not going to eat candy/cookies/cakes unless once a month or so and only one piece. Molasses doesn't do it to me though,I love bbq sauce which contains molasses and I don't have the smell when eating that.

I have no bloating and Im able to hold the gas in to get to the bathroom and expel it,Still drinking the glass of AVC and taking the Florastar every day,also take Xanax for anxiety.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

thickthighs1 said:


> Monday is the last day of my externship and *knowone there has made any smart comments about gas or me smelling funn*y.
> 
> I have had LG but its infrequently and doesn't smell.
> 
> ...


Boy...it's almost as if you're the only one smelling it...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_Reference_Syndrome


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

3yrs,

thanks for telling me im insane) I had never heard of olafactory reference syndrome...but I assure you,i DID smell like trash...

im going to try agave nectar to see if it causes a smell in me...cant eat regular candy,have to buy sweets from wholefoods

will keep y'all posted


----------

